# Mantras with a Tele set-up



## TheBEast (Feb 6, 2010)

I've got a pair on Mantras with an alpine set-up but I'm seriously looking to make the full-time switch to tele and just wondering if others have the Mantras with a tele set-up and how they like it?  I love the ski with alpine gear, just not sure how they'll be with a free heal.

Thanks!


----------



## JD (Feb 7, 2010)

Mantras are alot of ski, but demensionally, they should be OK.  My karhus are 100...underfooot, 138 at the tip....If you're a bigger guy and have some burly boots you'll be fine.


----------



## TheBEast (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm around 195, 5' 11" and have Garmont Synergies.  That was my concern that they'd be on the heavier side and might not be as much fun on a tele set-up.

Thoughts on bindings?  http://www.telemarkski.com/g3_targa_ascent_s_s_1069204asc_c868_p31087.htm  Telemarkski.com has the Targa Ascents on sale for a good price.  Or thinking I might need to go with a BD01 or a hammerhead or something a little beefier.


----------



## powderpuffgirl00 (Feb 7, 2010)

I have the Auras (female version of Mantras, less stiff) mounted as tele with BD01s. They rock in all conditions, not that bad even in hard bumps. 

The only think you need to be careful is that bindings apparently have a tendency to pull out of certain Volkls (including Mantras) due to their thin profile. Since I am light, I had no issues, but you may want to do some research, maybe on Telemarktips.com. I think they have a thread on this.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Feb 7, 2010)

I'd go with the Hammerhead (in that I would think you'd need more of an active binding to power that ski), or if you want something for going up (like the Targa Ascent), the Free Pivot version of the Hammerhead is the Axl.

I've never tried the Ascents, but I've got the regular G3 Targas, and I've broke a cable already, and now another one is pretty much destroyed and could go at any minute.  My next binding will be either the Voile Switchback or the Axl, depending on what ski I get.


----------



## TheBEast (Feb 7, 2010)

mattchuck2 said:


> I'd go with the Hammerhead (in that I would think you'd need more of an active binding to power that ski), or if you want something for going up (like the Targa Ascent), the Free Pivot version of the Hammerhead is the Axl.
> 
> I've never tried the Ascents, but I've got the regular G3 Targas, and I've broke a cable already, and now another one is pretty much destroyed and could go at any minute.  My next binding will be either the Voile Switchback or the Axl, depending on what ski I get.



I was thinking about the new Axl.  I really want that pivot in the front for easier up-hill.  Haven't heard much about the Switchbacks.  They seem a little less beefy than the Axl.


----------



## JD (Feb 7, 2010)

Hammerheads rule for inbounds, out of bounds skiing.  For a ski that will be pow, bc touring only, the BD01/axl would be my pick.  I have heard that the 01s don't hold up to hardpack skiing but have yet to trade up from my cobras so it's all hearsay.  I will say that the hammerheads did become somewhat of a PITA when touring in cold conditions.  The mechanism inevitable freezes, and you need to pull out your tool to push the button in.  When it's below zero, and you are at the top of a run, exposed to wind with a frozen binding with your hand out of your glove, it pretty much sucks.  Same guy, who I ski with often now has 01s and told me they are so sweet he'd buy them for me if he wasn't a poor ski bum....and he's a cheap bastard so that's saying alot.


----------



## TheBEast (Feb 7, 2010)

A friend has the BD01s and really loves them.  He's getting ready to mount the Icelantic Shaman with a pair of BD01s.  Another friend has two pair of the Hammerheads (original version) and just loves them.  Both seem like solid choices for the Mantras.  

I had an old pair of G3 Targa and they were okay.  I have the 7TM on my tele specific ski now (Scottybobs) and they're okay too, nothing really to write home about, but wouldn't go with them again if I had a choice and especially not on a big ski like the Mantras.


----------



## TheBEast (Feb 10, 2010)

http://www.ems.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3659068

Absolutely outstanding deal.  Had some gift cards and shared shipping with a buddy who ordered up a pair.  I'll be into the binding for under $50!!!!


----------



## marcski (Feb 10, 2010)

TheBEast said:


> http://www.ems.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3659068
> 
> Absolutely outstanding deal.  Had some gift cards and shared shipping with a buddy who ordered up a pair.  I'll be into the binding for under $50!!!!



They're gone already or the link is bad.


----------



## TheBEast (Feb 10, 2010)

Damn, looks like they're gone already.  Glad I didn't hesitate to order them!


----------



## clong829 (Feb 10, 2010)

I'll be putting the BD01's (thank you EMS for saving me $100) on some Icelantic Shamans...very excited.

I've currently go the 01's on some K2 World Piste's and they are fantastic.  As far as hardpack, they hold up quite well, allowing you to pull some serious GS turns on the groomers.  

In terms of temperature, I've had them up at Jay when the temp has been below zero and haven't had a problem with them icing up....for what its worth they are worth every penny


----------



## TheBEast (Feb 10, 2010)

Stop hijacking my thread clong!! ;-)


----------



## marcski (Feb 10, 2010)

TheBEast said:


> Stop hijacking my thread clong!! ;-)



With his inaugural post too!


----------



## TheBEast (Mar 9, 2010)

So got the BD01s mounted on the Mantras a few weeks back.  Was out on them a day at the BEast just after that last 8" dump and was just up at Jay for 4 days.  Excellent choice for the binding and the Mantras still rip with the tele set-up.  Very happy.  Now just have to continue pounding away to continue to build my tele skills in the bumps and woods!  Giddy up!


----------



## TheBEast (Jul 22, 2010)

Anyone has any thoughts on switching out the mid-stiff cartridge to a rid-stiff??  Backcountry.com has them on sale.  Wondering if the rid-stiff is just going to be too much or give me better power over the bigger ski?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jul 29, 2010)

i have the hammerheads on my Rossi PowderBirds (85 @ waist).....looking for another tele set up with something wider for the deeper days and soft/mushy spring snow....


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jul 29, 2010)

the powderbirds are actually 80...


----------

